# KNPV/ Rambo



## Doug Wendling (Apr 1, 2006)

Selena


> I know some famous dogs, but you probably won´t know them.
> Example, a dog of my fathers
> www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=11
> 
> father of this dog is a combination of full brother and sister


I did not want to take that other thread in another direction, but I wanted to ask you, at what age did Rambo die? I had and have some very good police dogs over here because of him  

I have had a number of Rambo's sons and grandsons and all the way down the line. Eik is another dog, he is in so many bloodlines it is almost hard at times to find a real quality KNPV bred Malinois without him being in the bloodlines somewhere.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Dick and I are not sure, about 10 yrs ago (educated guess). Dick had a bitch (Astra, 440 points, trialed in Den Bosch mothersside Iwan van Tiel), who was one of the last direct Rambo offspring, she was born in 1995.

His last years he lived (& bred) somewhere else. I have to ask dad.


----------



## Doug Wendling (Apr 1, 2006)

*rambo*

Selena

Do you or your dad have any old picutres of Rambo you could post on here? I know of a few officer that would like to take a look at them.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

the bloodlinepicture is the most known picture of Rambo. I don´t know if there are more, dad is/was not much of a picture maker :wink:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Accoording to a site and photo from Hondensport sporthond .this is also Rambo van van Rossum :wink: 








http://www.hondensport.com/MH/Mechelaar2.html


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yup, this one hangs as a painting in my parents livingroom :wink:


----------



## Doug Wendling (Apr 1, 2006)

Hil
Thank you very much..............

Doug


----------

